# Giving Bird Brains A Good Name



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Giving Bird Brains a Good Name - WSJ



> *"If a crow realizes that another bird has seen it burying food, it will often go back later to re-hide it." *



That right there is a really complex thought process that we humans use to think was exclusive to humans. This whole article is really very cool. I thought I'd share. :smile:


----------

